# How much are you willing to spend on a handbag?



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 18, 2006)

just wondering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsPoetry (Mar 18, 2006)

Tricky question, but good. I don't want to spend so much on a handbag that I don't have anything to put in it... I would say the most I have spent on a handbag is $80. I would pay more if I REALLY liked it and I could afford it.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 18, 2006)

Not much at all really. I'd say $20 is about my average. If I really like it and it looks to be one of a kind $30 - $40, even for my "imitation" designer bags. I'm actually planning on getting in to making my own here in the next few weeks. I bought some supplies at the craft store, so I just have to revamp my sewing skills.


----------



## MsPoetry (Mar 18, 2006)

Really? Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 18, 2006)

Melis, you are getting really crafty and I &lt;3 it! The jewelry you made was beautiful, and I'm sure the handbags will be just as hott.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 18, 2006)

$200.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

:smileno: I refuse to answer this question! :icon_wink


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 19, 2006)

I just bought my most expensive handbag ---&gt; it's leather and really cute, yet big enough for all of my stuff. It's from Antropologie but I got it at Marshalls for 50$.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't think I've spent more than $30 .... I usually stick to sales at department stores like Penny's or Kohl's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL...

It depends on how much I like the purse. The most $ I have ever spent was $325 on a coach purse.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 19, 2006)

well, i'm really into handbags and that's one thing that i will definately splurge on if i find something that i absolutely love. the most i'd spend is probaby $400.00.


----------



## Liz (Mar 19, 2006)

i dunno. maybe like $200-$300. but it depends cause i want a gucci or balenciaga


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 19, 2006)

With the way I jam stuff in my handbags.....there is no way I could spend that much money. If I was more organized I would throw it down, but I can't seem to get my ISH straight.


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Mar 19, 2006)

*i am guilty on spending 500 dollars on a dooney and bourke purse. My mom got me a 200 dollar Coach purse and I spent 150 on a Juicy Couture one. I have had some fake louis vioutton purses but none of the real thing yet!*

My mom spent 1,500 on a Prada purse/wallet/coin purse/cosmetic bag set!!!! now thats bad!!!!!


----------



## Maja (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't own any designer bags yet, but I if I had up to $500 to spend on a bag I would. The most expensive bag I own costed around $100; although I do have a few bags I made, which are priceless to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 19, 2006)

This sounds scary..........I like it.:icon_cool

Actually, I am lemming a J. Crew purse for $169.00 right now....and think that is as high as I would go...

I'm just way too darn hard on *shoes* and *purses *to buy anything really expensive. Plus the fact that I like classic styles that won't go out of fashion next season....so like L.V. would not be for me at all.


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Mar 19, 2006)

well if you want an authentic gucci hand bag be prepared to spend some serious money!!!!! haha!


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 19, 2006)

Depends! If I had the money-I would be willing to pay whatever the bag costs..normally though I don't fork over alot.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 19, 2006)

The LV bag I own was a guilty $500.00, if they look cute, I would def. get.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 19, 2006)

About 40 I guess--I buy all my handbags at Ross(discount store)


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 19, 2006)

$15. no really. I buy all my handbags used, or on ebay. I don't expect my bags to last very long anyway (though they do, for some strange reason since i abuse them to hell and pay nothing for them), and by the time it breaks I expect to be wanting a change anyway.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 20, 2006)

the most expensive bag i own is like $40. the most i would pay i think is maybe like $70 or so.


----------



## ilovemakeup (Mar 20, 2006)

I spent 800.00 on a Louis Vuitton bucket bag. I think it was worth it. I have also recently spent almost 600.00 on a speedy 25 louis vuitton. I love them.:clap I want another one. I need counseling


----------



## Jen (Mar 20, 2006)

I've spent $500 and would do it again on the right bag.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 20, 2006)

The most I ever spent was $140 and it took me 4-6 weeks just to decide. If it's a classic style that will get used for years, it's worth spending more to get the quality.


----------



## redrocks (Mar 20, 2006)

I think the most I spent was $50. I'm usually in the $20 -$30 range of purses. I'm just way to hard on them to justify spending hundreds of dollars! But that's just me.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 20, 2006)

It depends on the bag and it depends on where I am in my bills at the time. Right now I wouldn't. But when I wasn't in deep debt, I bought this purse for $3hundredsomething...I was nuts about it, I had just gotten a new job after a long hard search at that time, so I felt like treating myself.

I have to say that the quality is excellent &amp; hasn't broken yet. For that amount it better not - right?!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 20, 2006)

the most i ever spent was $85 im not into bags but i saw this really nice bag for 300 and if i had the money i would of bought it!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2006)

The most I've ever spent was $100 for Dooney and Burke (got it on sale). That's the only expensive bag I own. Normally I spend around $20-$30 and I only use 1 at a time. Once the one is too worn, I buy another one.


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 20, 2006)

$100 if it's a bag that I can use everyday. Something big to fit all my stuff and baby stuff in it. Leather, something stylish. I will spend a good amount of money on a bag if I know I'm gonna get good use out of it. If it's a seasonal bag or something that i would use only for special occasion, probably about $40.


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 20, 2006)

the most i have ever spent on a bag was about 250.00 for a coach purse. but it was well worth it. i would spend the 1200.00 on the Gucci horsebit bag if i had the money, but i don't right now.


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 21, 2006)

*The most I've spent on a handbag was about $45 and yes, it was most definitely on sale. :laughing: *


----------



## monniej (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm with you kathrynNicole. my lips are sealed!:whistling:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2006)

$300...


----------



## clairey (Mar 23, 2006)

I guess about $100 if I really liked it. I'm not a huge bag person...


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 23, 2006)

bags and shoes are my weakness, but I try to shop bargins-key word is try,lol! I haven't gone over $350 yet, but there is this Gucci that is calling my name, I'll have to start saving.


----------



## Joyeuux (Mar 23, 2006)

I have zero interest in designer handbags, so all I'd spend is $50 max.


----------



## sweetface18 (Apr 3, 2006)

for myself, probally about 450, BUT when the holidays come around the bf usually gets me the pricier ones that might be around 800-900.

trust me, the fakes one might look somewhat close to the real deal, but in no way does their quality match. My leather lv bag has been through hell with me and its still it one piece, because quality leather lasts!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 3, 2006)

:laughing: Good! Now, let's go bag shopping together. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Lil_Claude (Apr 3, 2006)

Max maybe $300.00 buts thats only because once I buy a bag it'll last me forever, at least a year without switching and I don't like fakes


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 3, 2006)

The most I've spent was about $300 on a Coach. Then I bought a wristlet and change purse to match so that was another $100 or so.


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 3, 2006)

This is why I won't let myself get started with LV. I'd be so addicted. I'll stick with Coach, which for me is a guilty pleasure, but it is one that my wallet can recover from in far less time than it would take to recover from an LV purchase.

I can't say I'm not jealous though!


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi,

The most I would go would be about $300. I must be honest tho', I am lemming the new Ralph Lauren blue croc handbag from their Black Label collection. It's about $3K.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, the max amount I can see myself spending is $100, but that's only if I *really* liked it and had the money for it. I'm not into credit cards, I will only use debit. College will put me in enough debt, I don't need a purse to sink me lower! If I had the disposable income to buy expensive purses, I would. But I don't, so the most I've ever spent was $50 on a Fossil purse (that was on sale 40% off).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 17, 2006)

the most expensive bag i own is a louis vuitton clutch and that was approx. $900 CAD...so i guess it depends on the brand and material and how much i love it!


----------



## paranoidsponge (Apr 19, 2006)

About $50 max... poor university student here :eusa_whistle:


----------



## mabelwan (Apr 19, 2006)

The most $ I've spent was $198 on a coach handbag. I guess I'll spend up to $400 if I really like the bag. A couple weeks ago, my friend's cousin and her mum spent $15,000 buying LV bags in downtown S.F. Wow, sucha LV freak!!! I will never ever spend so much $$$ buying bags !!!


----------



## Mina (Apr 19, 2006)

$25 to $80

I bought this bag for my sister in law recently from gucci...it cost $85.00 so beyond my expectation....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pieced (Apr 30, 2006)

When I was in England, long time ago, I brough a Burberry bag, and it was Â£300, and this was before all the hype of Burberry began. I love this bag still, and I don't think I'll spend money that again, if I can't afford it...


----------



## amgad34 (May 4, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Pauline (May 4, 2006)

I would spend a decent amount on a handbag if i liked it and if it was worth it. I have my eye on a handbag at the moment and it's around Â£60.


----------



## wendy03211 (Jan 15, 2007)

My boyfriend spent 350 on a dooney bourke...its so beautiful


----------



## Leony (Jan 15, 2007)

Depends on the handbags for me.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 15, 2007)

I would say about $500. would be my limit for my current financial situation... and only if I loved the bag to pieces and had the money at the time.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 15, 2007)

Oddly enough, bags are the last thing I think about when I contemplate my fashion situation. I've never spent more than $20 personally, but my friend gave me a coach bag that I use every day. I want to get another coach bag, but I hate spending money, so I'll probably troll for a good deal on ebay. Oh, but in a more ideal financial situation, I would probably not spend over $300 for a bag.


----------



## nikky (Jan 20, 2007)

$1200 for that speedy lv bag.


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 20, 2007)

This week I just paid $200.00 for a Dooney and Bourke. That was my first bag I've ever got that cost that much. I normally get walmart bags. I got the Bumble Bee purse and Wristlet!!


----------



## TSP13 (Jan 21, 2007)

The most I've ever spent was $150.00. If you tell my husband that I'll deny it!!


----------



## SarahAnn (Jan 21, 2007)

I love bags so much (bag addiction over here!), but I also have severe commitment issues with my bags. I have an entire walk-in closet that consists of just bags (with some shoes). It's pretty sick, so I try to keep the door shut at all times. There are about 20 or so bags in there that my mom refers to as my "one night stands" because I only used them once. LOL I rarely use the same bag for more than 2 or 3 days at a time. So, with that in mind, I don't think I would ever want to spend more than $100 on a bag. Most of the bags in my closet are in the $15-$40 range. However, I could see myself falling in love with a truly divine $800 bag and buying it... but regretting it the next day. LOL


----------



## mzmephime (Jan 24, 2007)

*With my current salary, $200 is my limit right now. But later, $1000 would be my limit. *


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ugh. These threads make me realize what a waste I am when in comes to saving money. All I do is impulse buy. When I was in Italy I got amazing deals on bags. I got a Fendi bag that was 1700 euros for like 400 euro (which is like 475 american dollars I think) I bought my mom a Gucci that was 800 euro for like 400 euro. I also bought myself a gucci bag that was 450 euro. It was all so worth it though, because the purses here would be well over a thousand dollars each. I bought about 6 Coach purses over time, and a dooney and bourke. Coach is my favorite... my cousin is a shoe designer for Coach and vice president of the whole company. A few years ago he sent my mom a box filled with the whole shoe line for that year. I didn't get any, but I would wear hers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 26, 2007)

I never spent more than $40 on a bag.

I was against buying expensive ones in High School. But my taste has turned to quality in products.

I really would love a designer bag. Thankfully, my co-worker sells them on the side &amp; could hook me up with discounts on real and imitations kind.

Just can't decide yet...

A Juicy bag tho, would be my ultimate spurlge. I'll wait for a sugar daddy. Haha.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 27, 2007)

I would be willing to spend about 100-150. I need a Coach purse to go with my Coach wallet!


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 27, 2007)

I buy my bags at Ross, the one I am using currently is Tommy Hilfiger. I also love the Guess and xoxo purses they have there. The most I would spend would be about $100. And that's even too much for me, even though I LOVE handbags.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 27, 2007)

my sister got a Gucci handbag. she got it for almost $700.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 29, 2007)

well i've found MY bag and my mom's going to buy it for me this week, so it's 50 euros. i think it's enough for a good solid bag. i tend to use always the same so i guess i could spend a bit more money for it.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 29, 2007)

about $300 but i'm willing to spend $500 on this Burberry bag.


----------



## pixiestick (Jan 29, 2007)

Gosh, the most I have ever spent on a bag was $750. I had major buyer's remorse for about 2 weeks after. I felt like I got caught up in the whole label craze...(It was LV), but I seriously love this purse. It's a different style than the typical knock- offs and I use it everyday unless I am on vacation (especially if it's somewhere tropical). My mother had one in the 70's and I still have her vintage wallet.

I know I will use this purse for many yrs- it is holding up wonderfully. Who knows, one day it may be my daughter's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caduoi (Apr 9, 2007)

when I going wild and crazy with a bag, I will buy it no matter how much it is.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 9, 2007)

Melis,

You make jewelry? Do you sell it as well?


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 9, 2007)

If I didn't have any other immediate bills, up to $1,000 dollars, but then again, I don't have kids, or any other major-major responsibilities right now.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 9, 2007)

$4.00. Call me a cheapo or whatever you want but there are some good bags at thriftsores that function better than the 3947$ bags. So..why not? I might increase a bit and go up to $10.00 but thats if I am feeling pretty pretty pretty good and wasteful that day.


----------



## icecookies (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't say but the most that I've ever spent on a handbag was $860

and that was to match Fendi shoes that my husband had purchased.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 9, 2007)

I think I would spend at the most maybe $50.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 9, 2007)

Depends on the bag. If I really want it and I know I will use it, not just for the purpose of saying "I have a desginer bag". Then I'll splurge and buy it. I'm not giving myself a limit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 9, 2007)

At the moment, only about $20 (Mossimo from Target are cute and cheap), but when we have more money and less bills, I'll probably buy a Coach for about $200 and feel okay about it!!


----------



## dannygirl600 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, definitely like the expensive Chanels so Im going to have to go with $1300. I mean, if it depends on my money situation at the time but I would gladly spend half my months income on a handbag. Ouchie, its an expensive obsession.


----------



## amy04 (Apr 11, 2007)

I _would_ spend a lot on a purse. It's worth it.


----------



## Jenny5150 (May 9, 2007)

Unfortunately for my husband, I have no limit. I'm slowly easing him into a Birkin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My current desire is a Fendi Fortuny Spy which retails for $2400. The most I've spent, or rather my hubby has spent, is $1600 and that was for a "Pre-Loved" Chloe Paddington (Limited Edition Las Vegas...only 50 were made.)


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

300 with the matching wallet included


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

My max would be a couple hundred. But that's RARE!! =)


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 1, 2007)

$500 is my max. actually, right now, $0 is my limit...

: (

but normally, without any big bills, $500. this is actually my personal no-no, putting a money restriction on an item, because i will ALWAYS inch a couple dollars more over, thinking, it's just a few dollars, and next thing you know- i'm saying $1000 is my limit.


----------



## Charity129 (Jun 1, 2007)

Eh. $1200 depending.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 1, 2007)

000000000000000000000000000!wahaha!


----------



## FabSephoraJunki (Jun 2, 2007)

the most i've spent so far is about $325 on a juicy couture bag that i love but im willing to go 2 about $400 to $500 only if i really really love the purse


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 8, 2007)

err... i don't give a damn about the price..

I go for the design and color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2007)

300.00 max


----------



## dittlekins (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not even gonna front I don't have money to throw around like that! Someday maybe :/ I don't think I could bring myself to pay more than maybe $200 ever, unless I was like set on everything else in life!

My current purse is just a small plain beige leather and was $40, it's a year old and I'm bored with it.

Before that I had a giant purple Cinnamoroll purse loaded with crap so I had to do the small purse thing and break the hoarding habit. The bottom was tearing anyways.

I just bought a white pvc Hello Kitty messenger bag for school for $25







My next bag will be Baby Phat so it will be a little more pricey. Really I'd just like to buy two decent bags and switch them up so that they last longer...ya know?


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

It depends on how much I like the purse. But, the most I've spent so far is close to 550 on a coach purse with matching wallet.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm usually a 'quality vs. quantity' person but not when it comes to handbags. I like to have a lot of bags to match my clothes so the most I would spend would be $250 but it is hardly ever around that much.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 12, 2007)

I have 2 right now since I only really go out on the weekends and it's to grocery shop. I'm more of a really pretty different type of purse. I love Rocawear's purses and some Baby Phat one's. Coach doesn't really do it for me. They're too classy and I'm not that kind of person, plus I like my chains and hardware/charms accessories on my handbags. But if I did buy a designer handbag, it would be a Dooney &amp; Burke one. And otherwise the MAX MAX I would spend is *$300*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 12, 2007)

I honestly don't think I'd spend more than $50 on a purse. I like cute purses, but I'm not really big on designer brands. I'd pay a lot more for shoes, though! I'm definitely a shoe person!

I guess I'm weird...lol.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 12, 2007)

The most I've ever spent on a purse was about $110. Making the money I make now, I probably wouldn't spend any more than that. If I made millions of dollars I'd buy whatever I want.

Oh my god, that is adorable.


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

I wouldn't pay much. Not more than $40-$50 maximum. All I need is a stylish, good quality, well-made handbag... not designer labels.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 15, 2007)

I normally spend from $10.00 to $50.00. I've not bought a bag in over 5 years! The ones I have are holding up really well. I only carry a black or brown bag.

When I can afford it I will finally buy my dream bag, a $275.00 Dooney &amp; Bourke!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 27, 2007)

I think $40-$50 was my limit. I can't fathom spending a lot of money on a bag.


----------



## StinkyMonkey (Jul 9, 2007)

I love handbags, but $500 is my limit for a bag.

$300-$500.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 10, 2007)

I've spent $400 on a Coach bag. I know...that's gross but it was so cute.


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 10, 2007)

I usually try to not go passed $20 I have way too many obsession's to spend alot of money on a purse lol, but the most I have ever spent was around $90 and that was a looonnnngg time ago on a Tommy Hilfiger purse


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm so bad but I love handbags, so if I'm going to be truthful I'll say $1200. *ashamed* Because that money could be better spent than on a bag in most cases.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jul 17, 2007)

I am handbag lover. Call me crazy but I have spent thousands of dollars on signature handbags. If Carrie has a shoe fetish, mine is handbags!

The most I will spend for a handbag would be $10,000 for the elusive Hermes Birkin. I wanted to buy one last year but it's always sold out in Hermes in Madison Ave. When they had one available, the bag was small for me and not the color I was looking for.

I love Chanel handbags... thus my sreenname. The most I spent for a Chanel handbag was $3175++ for the large Chanel multireporter bag (black leather with white CC) which Michelle Kwan was carrying to the Grammy's two years ago.

Balenciaga was $1300.

Not a big fan of LV except for the azure speedy which I bought for $700+


----------



## nancynds (Jul 21, 2007)

no more than $30

i hate using a handbag for more than a few weeks so i buy a lot of bags and purses so cheaper has always been the better choice for me


----------



## shimmerE (Jul 23, 2007)

the azure speedy is sooo cute.... i want it!!

ok, i love coach purses... i think i spent $500 for my *Coach CARLY LEATHER LARGE BAG* .. i love it.... it is a great purse... i have been waiting for Coach to come out with a handbag like this.... it is so big i loose things in it....lol Coach - CARLY LEATHER LARGE BAG

but i did just jump on the LV wagon when i was in las vegas this month.. i bought the new *Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas Neverfull GM for $665.00*.... believe it or not, this is a steal for the size of the bag... it is my new fav handbag... and it is great for traveling... this bag can even hold my computer....hehe eLUXURY - null - null=

but i would love a Fendi or Chanel bag someday... :rotfl:


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

i have about 10 handbags that cost a little over 400 .. all from coach and d&amp;b ... i have a fetish and have about 20 clutches from coach .. i need a new one for every outfit.. all my other purses cost about 40-100 .. i feel they are the most important accessory


----------



## ohcloudyworld (Oct 26, 2007)

Haha, I don't know if this is shameful or not... but I'd rather buy a good fake than a real designer bag. It's too impractical for me to fork over $200 for something I'd abuse constantly with heavy books, uncapped pens, etc.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 26, 2007)

Ha ha ha me same

I had few designers handbags, but they so quick rip off as cheap, so why spend more for just the name, but same rubbish quality


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 26, 2007)

not much

maybe 30$


----------



## Polina (Oct 31, 2007)

Exactly.

I have only one MJ bag, which was around $1000, though I got it as a present. I'd never ever splurge that much on a bag...


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 31, 2007)

the most expensive I ever bought was Guess for 68 $  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> usually I spend around 20-30 though.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 31, 2007)

Really, I just dont have the funds to buy anything expensive. I usually buy faux EVERYTHING. If it looks real, why not?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 31, 2007)

not much. i've decided i needed a small bag (me who usually carry my house in my bag... Beware !) for nights out, kind of vintage looking, and the price is just killing me.

besides, i've spent what i consider enough money to get a good bag, and one needs me to find a red zipper, the other needs well i don't know a combination of glue and sewing.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 31, 2007)

I kno rite!

College spoiled me... I'm ALWAYS bargain hunting.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't really know. If I like it, I'll buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lummerz (Nov 5, 2007)

depends on the bag....i've bought a 5 bux bag that i still use and very cute..but on the other hand..i will buy a nice good bag and there's one that i desperately want..but its about 2k range =(


----------



## sleepyspan (Nov 5, 2007)

At the most about Â£15 if I really liked it, I think that would be something like $30?

I love buying bags and buy way too many so I can't be spending loads on just one bag.

I would never buy a designer bag, I just don't see the point.


----------



## mrembo (Nov 6, 2007)

The most i have spent was 1470â‚¬ for a medium chanel timeless flap.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 7, 2007)

$30


----------



## margaritas (Nov 7, 2007)

If I have the money, anything goes really cos I just love bags! I especially like Chanel, just bought a medium Classic flap for SGD3430 a few weeks ago. It's so addictive I'm now saving up for a Jumbo flap!


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't answer this and feel good about it. I will say I spend the most $$$$ on my handbags, shoes and watch of the moment. My handbag is the most expensive part of my wardrobe.


----------



## ms_fash10nista (Nov 7, 2007)

Depends on the bag...I really want the Balenciaga "The City" Motorcycle bag...it's soo me! But at over $1k...I think I'm going to be saving for a long time...The most expensive bag I have is my LV Mini Lin Speedy...My hubby gave it to me as a belated b-day gift...:inlove3:


----------



## macface (Nov 7, 2007)

$400


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 8, 2007)

I have one really expensive bag-and it was around $500.00. This was a Christmas gift from my daughter. I like to change bags a lot and so I don't like to spend a lot of money on them.


----------



## POSITIVIBE (Nov 9, 2007)

the most I ever spent for a bag was $200 for a cute Marc Jacobs bag, which it not that bad (in my opinion).


----------



## alexandriamarie (Nov 9, 2007)

seven hundred. as long as its leather &amp; has good hardware i'd even pay more then that. now when i'm paying for canvas &amp;/or cotton? no thanks, i'll stick under $100.


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 10, 2007)

No more than $50. My handbag always ends up with so much trash in it. Reciepts, wrapper trash from my kids etc. I've been browsing the XOXO Affection II hobo bag and matching checkbook wallet. That'll run me about $40 off eBay NWT.


----------



## vash (Nov 12, 2007)

OK I admit to having a fetish for Coach bags and would spend "big" money on one of those bags, but other than that I really would not spend very much money on any other bag


----------



## tuhnoo (Nov 13, 2007)

well I would say I am WILLING up to about 5000 dollars, but realistically I can only afford up to $500 or so. I have a lot of marc jacobs bags which I've saved up for so yeah.


----------



## gymangel812 (Nov 14, 2007)

the most i've spent is $980 (on sale) which i regret because it was poor quality. my best purchase is my balenciaga ink box for $735. the most i'll pay is ~1500.


----------



## Soi Disant (Nov 19, 2007)

The most I'd spend is around $1500. Of course the entails SAVING UP for it. No need to get into debt now, that'd be stupid.


----------



## Lyssa36 (Nov 19, 2007)

at the most...$150.


----------



## miss elegant (Nov 23, 2007)

LV bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LV bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

above $1000


----------



## Anthea (Nov 23, 2007)

I would probably spend up to $100 on a bag, it would have to be really nice for that amount of money as I can't afford the designer stuff.

My strap on my handbag broke on the weekend. I bought this bag as a leather handbag last year. Well yes the bag is leather but the strap was vynal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a spare strap at home (real leather) that I could adapt to it and its as good as new again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## joybelle (Dec 2, 2007)

I am still trying to find the PERFECT handbag so I am going to say $500. I have been looking for 2 years now.


----------



## diamondvenus (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Since I am handbag and Makeup addict I would have to say the most I have spend on a bag is probably 3500 which was a Chanel purse.

In order for me to invest in a handbag I do research on a designer. Between Gucci, Fendi, Chanel, LV and Juicey. I probably spend the most on them.

I look at handbags at a investment because I can always resell them later.


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 25, 2008)

lol i think i should update my reply.. (can't believe $400 was EVER my limit haha ).. i've since spent $1200 on a fendi spy bag and $1000 on a marc jacobs bag.. i've become a bag fanatic so, i've got my eye on some pricey bags.. idk if i have a limit lol depends on how bad i want it.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 25, 2008)

The most expensive handbag I've bought was a Chanel 2.55 almost 10 years ago, two in fact. But I sold them off when I downgraded and simplified my life. Now I rarely spend more than $30 on a new bag. I'd rather pick up some thrift store bargains for under $10!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 25, 2008)

update:

i got a bag last summer from nordstrom rack (which i had seen like 2 months earlier in the regular nordstroms), it was a betsey johnson (not betseyville which is normally what i could afford) for like $80-something (orginally like $300-something).

i felt so guilty about it i didnt use it all summer till my mom came over and told me it was cute and i shouldnt feel bad about spending the money on it.

but this summer its gonna be my awsome summer bag!


----------



## katana (Apr 25, 2008)

No more then $1000.......If I were a little bit richer, then I could have my dream bag!


----------



## ticki (Apr 25, 2008)

my gf is a big coach fan so i've bought her a couple things. $350 or so?


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 20, 2008)

$3000 and more if you are a bag freak like me you'll understand !!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd say around 40 or 50 but an everyday purse but i change them so often i really don't want to spend more than that


----------



## juxtapose (Jun 24, 2008)

On a everyday tote was $1800 for the Louis Vuitton Vernis Houston in Perle. $2500 a few years ago for the Louis Vuitton/Takashi Murakami Cherry Blossom Papillon in the Rare Red/Cream. It was sold out in the boutiques so opted for one on eBay from a mypoupette LV resellers.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 27, 2008)

It depends on what kind of bag it is...I'm willing to spend a few hundred on something I will get a lot of use out of, but I'd rather not spend more than $100-150 on something trendy that I'll carry only a few times.


----------



## mariascreek (Jul 5, 2008)

$400 on a betsey johnson. she's been my idol since i was 15. i have a lot more other bags from her, but they're all under the $150 mark.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 21, 2008)

The most I have spent on a bag is $1200. I don't regret it at all. I love handbags so I will buy anything that is cute and I love and know I can't live without. I have bags from the Thrift store, Old Navy, Gap, Fileens Basement, etc. Now the next question is, would I spend more than that on a bag? The answer is yes, I would. I work hard don't have any children so I feel I should enjoy the fruits of my labor. I am want to buy one of the Botkier bags designed for Target.


----------



## candy19 (Jul 24, 2008)

too much!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 11, 2008)

on a good bag...idk..i really don't want to say..


----------



## moccah (Aug 11, 2008)

I really dont know, if I would like the bag and can afford it....

The average Im spending at this point is about $50-70


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 11, 2008)

I like to shop for handbags on sale at Ross Dress For Less myself!


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 12, 2008)

i spent a few hundred for each of my Cole Haan bags and my little Louis Vuitton and I spent like 40 on a tiny Nicole Miller bag, but it was my first designer bag and i was like 11. I have several Vera Bradley bags which I use for everyday; they're really popular around ENC, idk about the rest of America haha, but they range from 40-90 i think.

cliffs: i'll spend up to 300.


----------



## sunshine28 (Aug 13, 2008)

i'm willing to spend however much it is, most times, i don't buy purses often but when i find one i like i usually splurge on it, quality over quantity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

it depends on what kind of purse and how much i want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..


----------



## x-Michelle-x (Oct 30, 2008)

*Well I wudnt rili spend much on a handbag buh wen i went on holiday last week my mom bought a 555 euros Louis Vuitton hand bag.*
*And dats how much im willing to spend on a handbag i fink*:icon_chee


----------



## Glamorous (Nov 9, 2009)

as much as it takes to get what i want


----------



## jmaui02 (Nov 9, 2009)

I love handbags. I recently fell inlove with a Gucci purse. I was guilty of spending 1,600 for it aside from the matching wallet. I like to save money every month so i can buy something nice on my birthday or Christmas.


----------



## t1nkerbell (Nov 22, 2009)

I've spent about max. $80 on a handbag so far. And I can honestly say that when I spend less on a bag that I can tell the difference in quality. If I ever found something that I absoultely ADORED and new that it was not just in a passing trend, I would probably spend upwards to about $1000, seeing as that when a bag is taken care of well it can last a very long time.


----------



## <Helen> (Nov 22, 2009)

$200 MAX for brand name I like, and $40 max for non brand name that I like


----------



## Chaeli (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't look at prices if it's something I want. It doesn't matter who makes it or what it's made out of at that point. I rarely ever see anything I actually want so when I do I buy it.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 22, 2009)

I just spent $500 on a Coach Pet Carrier for my Lola. I'm almost embarrassed to say it out loud.


----------



## Lucy (Nov 22, 2009)

most i've ever spent was Â£40, but i'd pay up to Â£100 if it was an investment bag, one that i would carry everyday.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Nov 22, 2009)

Maybe $30-40 at the most. I change my bags around too much to even want to spend more then that on one lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 24, 2009)

$50 or less. Most purses I find that I like are $20 or less. I kill purses fast for some reason. I carry around a lot. Between me and my kids we put them through the ringer.


----------



## luxurious (Dec 19, 2009)

2,500, only bags i buy are designer bags


----------



## Mani23 (Jan 20, 2010)

The most i've spent is about $400....I would spend any amount for a Chanel purse


----------



## Gustavo (Feb 16, 2010)

I think i can spend around 500$. But in the same time, it's good to save money using discount coupons. I really don't find the right discount coupon which is not used.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 16, 2010)

The most I HAVE spent was $900 for a limited edition Coach handbag...I even flew to Beverly Hills (Ok I was going to Cali anyway, but Beverly Hills wasnt on the agenda) to pick it up. But that was then when I had extra $ floatin around, I'm a business owner now and have other expenses to consider. So currently, I would say $100 is the most I will spend.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 16, 2010)

My last bag, which was on sale, cost me $60, add to that 20 for shipping to France. But it's really a bag i plan to use on a daily basis and it's a good quality bag as well. I can tell there's a real and big difference with the previous synthetic leather ones i bought.


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 13, 2010)

I like quality, so I would buy a $1.500 Gucci bag before buying cheap bad quality bags... because it just makes sense to me to go for one well crafted beautiful thing that will satisfy me and last for a long time, instead of buying a couple of cheap bags, of which none of them really blow me away.

Quality over quantity any day!


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 19, 2010)

I am surprised so many of you don't spend that much on handbags I always thought girls would spend alot on them. I have juicy and coach hangbags so they cost around 200 to 300 dollars. But I also have a Tous handbag that was $1000. If I want a LV or Chanel handbag and I really love it, I would pay up to $3000 for it. I am a very expensive shopaholic and I know its a very bad habit.


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 19, 2010)

15.000 $!


----------



## honeymomo (Apr 1, 2010)

Bags are my obsession! I would spend maybe up to $3000 on a designer bag. Prada, Louis Vuitton, and Chanel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Abbygalll (Apr 1, 2010)

I would spend any amount for a Louis Vuitton bag.

But I'm pretty much dreaming when I say I want one. At least not until I'm out of college and can afford it.

Right now, the last bag I bought was seriously $17. And I adore it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been using it since December, on a daily basis and it's not rugged looking at all.

Really, no one can tell me a $3,000 handbag is gonna get the job done any better than a $17 one. I will never take it. Lol.


----------



## shayy (Apr 2, 2010)

the most i will spend on a bag is 20 - 30 bucks. i like bags and everything, but i have better things to spend my money on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like a jeep!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 2, 2010)

^same as above. I'd never spend over this amount ever.


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jul 16, 2010)

for purchasing coach outlet ...there is another option to use coach outlet coupon for your handbag...rang can be 20% to 300%..


----------



## StakeEdward (Jul 17, 2010)

Seriously...I don't understand saving up to buy these things, but oh well, not my money. As long as they're not buying $3000 purses and then not paying off their credit card bills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most I'd spend at this point is $30, maybe $40.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 17, 2010)

Most I have spent so far on one bag is $500 (not including tax), but I would and will spend up to $3K to $4K. When I am done with school I will be buying my first Louis Vuitton, and later a Chanel Jumbo Flap. Just my opinion, but a $17 bag is not going to last you as long as a well crafted leather bag. It just isn't. I have owned both, and quit buying cheap-o bags because they simply don't last. And you all know I am a cheapskate who shops clearance and Goodwill lol. No, it doesn't have to be $3000 to be of great quality, but no way is a $17 bag going to live as long as a well crafted bag.


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 14, 2010)

i'd say up to 1,000 and a little over, maybe in some cases i might spend a lot more than that considering how much a few bags i really want to own one day are.


----------



## Berialle (Dec 14, 2010)

I usually don't use handbags enough to warrant an expensive bag. I think the most I'd be willing to spend is about $200.


----------



## llehsal (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not into handbags so won't spend much on them.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

The most I've spent is $1700 (by the time I brought it through customs, paid taxes &amp; duties) on my Paddington. It's not something I can do very often (this was a 21st &amp; 'Job well done' at school type gift), but I'd do it again.

The most I'd like to spend... well, I'd really like to own a Kelly some day. I don't care if they're matronly, but a Kelly in an exotic Ostrich skin (pelt with tomatoes, PeTA people!) or a Chanel Large flap in Ostrich... _mon dieu_.

Reasonably? The likelihood is that I'll be way older by the time I can even reasonably think about affording a Kelly, and my parents certainly aren't going to buy me a bunch of Hermes accessories to show I'm dedicated to getting on the waitlist (because I certainly can't justify blowing $600 on a scarf or a belt that has a giant, gold 'H' clasp). Furthermore, while I love Hermes, the idea of having to run through hoops to buy a bag (it's one thing to go on vacation to a larger city and easily find the bag you want when you can't get it in the colour or size you want here, it's quite another to have to do waitlist) is not really something I'm willing to do at this time.

I think $3K would be my absolute, realistic limit, and it'd have to be a really awesome bag that I couldn't think of_ not _having. Like, a large Chanel flap in Grey Caviar leather, with silvertone hardware. I wouldn't be able to just 'settle' for a black with gold-toned hardware, or something.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone happen t catch "The Bachelor" reality TV show where Shantel gets a $5,000 Fendi purse?  IT was wow!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 9, 2011)

No, I don't watch that show. Do you know which Fendi bag?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread is interesting, lol!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Back in my youth, I was VERY stupid and paid $1300 for a LV and another $500 for the matching coin purse.  Now, I still like designer but usually stick with Dooney &amp; Bourke, Etienne Aigner and Coach.  The most I'm willing to spend is 200.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Back in my youth, I was VERY stupid and paid $1300 for a LV and another $500 for the matching coin purse.  Now, I still like designer but usually stick with Dooney &amp; Bourke, Etienne Aigner and Coach.  The most I'm willing to spend is 200.



I totally agree, I wouldn't pay thousands of dollars for a bag (specially since I don't have them, lol). The most I've paid was $120 I believe. With the number of designer outlets out there I can't make myself pay full retail price for a bag.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have spent max 200 but if I could spend more I would! I'm new to expensive bags bought my first one the other day and the truth is they last longer and I treat them better before that I have had cheaper bags and it shows when they start to wear, I'm hooked!!


----------



## rarity (Apr 18, 2011)

My most expensive bag was a $1195 Balenciaga.  It's a classic and I rarely buy a new purse.


----------



## bowbandit (May 16, 2011)

Normally I refuse to pay over $20. However, I have paid 50 once for a Coach.


----------



## Megacurls (May 21, 2011)

I haven't spent more than 60 but I might spend more depending on how much I love it


----------



## janetgriselle (May 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Normally I refuse to pay over $20. However, I have paid 50 once for a Coach.



That's me too, i usually don't spend more than $20


----------



## imonabhaute (May 22, 2011)

The most I have ever spent was $1400 on a YSL bag.  I haven't ever really set a limit, I just haven't really been looking for more bags lately.  That said, I think my next addition will likely be a reissue 2.55 from 2005 if I can find a nice one at a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 23, 2013)

It is depend on my likings and brand or quality of the bag. I like to purchase branded handbags so I will spend on it no matter how much it costs. The handbag must be fashionable. My favourite brand is Peperone for which I can spend any amount to purchase.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 23, 2013)

I usually spend ~$60, the most I've ever spent was $200. though, my favorite bag of all time was $30 from Forever21, I used it for _years_ until I accidentally ruined the interior by spilling a drink in it. literally, it lasted me like 3 years of almost daily use.

aside from using a clutch, I never switch out handbags, I'm the type of person to use the same bag for months until the season changes lol.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 27, 2013)

It depends if I had the money I would drop $6000+ for a Chanel bag, but since I don't have that laying around I'm content with my $500 Marc by Marc Jacobs bag. And with my current budget $500 is probably the most I could spend on one.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 3, 2013)

Being a poor college student -- not more than about $20...maybe $30 if I _really _liked it.

But honestly, even though I buy cheap bags, they last. The one I got before my current one only cost me $10 from Charlotte Russe, and it lasted me a good 3 years before it started falling apart. And that was with pretty much daily use as I pretty much only use one bag at a time!


----------



## ultajunkie (Feb 3, 2013)

My most expensive bag is a Murakami printed Louis Vuitton and when I bought it, it was almost $5000. But that was before I had children. These days I try not to spend more than $500 on a bag.


----------



## Kayla M (Feb 14, 2013)

It depends. I usually won't spend too much, but every now and then I will buy a really nice one. Like recently I just got a Rebecca Minkoff bag. I love it!


----------



## feemia (Feb 14, 2013)

Last week I bought a small leather Croft &amp; Barrow bag for $5 at a thrift store.  They also had a Tignanello for $40 which appeared to be new, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $40 for a bag at a thrift store, even if it's in like new condition.  If I'd found the same bag at Macys I would have grabbed it for sure.

If I was looking for an "investment" bag, to use every day for several years, I still wouldn't pay more than $200-$300.  Since I don't want to make that kind of commitment to a bag right now, my limit for a good quality, leather bag is about $100.


----------



## Lieforly (Jul 26, 2013)

It depends on the salary. If I were Bill Gates, there would be no limits.






And now I can accept a handbag up to 300 dollars.


----------



## Laurensera (Sep 26, 2017)

My most expensive is the LV top handle in black epi. I love.. love... the bag but, i dunno, i usually opt for something preloved with vr reasonable price. I dont think i'll do another splurge in the near future.


----------



## The Beauty Krew (Aug 12, 2018)

*Depends if I have enough money saved up for it. My most expensive is a Dior bag that I bought in Paris for $3100 and ended up selling it after 6 months. I've learned my lesson and I now will buy handbags that I know I will love and use (no more impulse or because I want it attitude).*


----------



## MariaK (Sep 3, 2018)

It depends on how much would I love the style. I'm glad that I don't like elegant bags though, haha.. So I would probably spend at least 100$.


----------



## lisa94 (Oct 5, 2018)

200 bucks is my limit


----------



## Cathy L (Nov 30, 2018)

It depends on how long you plan to keep your bag. I have the same bag for almost 10 years. So, when I would decide to change it, I could spend a lot because I know I will keep it for a long time. It's a basic black bag. However, I never spend more than 80 for a bag with special colors/patterns.


----------



## Shopaholicc (Jan 9, 2019)

£100, no more. It'll be good for maybe a year.


----------



## rubysutton (May 1, 2019)

I pay like $90 max. I wait until the "out of season" purses go on sale and buy them then lol I recently got a purse for $75 including tax that costs $350 originally like 2 months ago. 

soundcloud downloader


----------



## Robert3468 (Nov 7, 2019)

i can spend 150$ on the bag


----------



## Arres (Nov 7, 2019)

It depends on the handbag itself and the situation. I once accidentally saw the sale of bags of a well-known brand on the site. The bag has been my dream for a long time. I understood either now I will buy it or never. I didn't have enough money at the time. I applied for a https://www.getcash.com/cash-advance-loans for a cash advance loan. The bag was worth it. A day later, the price of it rose again

I bought a bag for $329.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2020)

viagra for men http://viagrastoreon.com/ viagra pills for men 

viagra pills order sildenafil citrate 100mg


----------



## MsLippy (Aug 23, 2020)

I would likely never go over $100 for a handbag. Unless there's a special occasion that would require a specific style that only comes in a price that's over $100.


----------

